# Wanted Long Term Flat/Villa Benidorm Area



## Benidormtipster (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi all,
I have recently been to visit a good friend in Benidorm and fell in love with the weather, the place, the lifestyle and the people. I am lucky that my job is internet based and allows me to work anywhere there is an internet connection so all I need now is a nice place to rent for as long as possible and hopefully at a bargain rent. 

Ideally I would like a minimum of two bedroom property for myself and the wife, we have no young children and no pets and if it had a pool that would be a huge bonus but not essential. The most important thing is internet access and, as the wife loves her soaps, some UK television would make her very happy indeed.

I can supply references if required and would very much appreciate any offers or advice on the best places to look online for suitable accommodation , thanks very much in advance.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

I know a great agent, always has the kind of thing you are looking for on his books. He gives out decent proper long term lets too.. His name is Jack google long lets benidorm, but if you cant find him, PM me and I will happily give you his number. I got my house from him and I was delighted.


----------



## Benidormtipster (Oct 3, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> I know a great agent, always has the kind of thing you are looking for on his books. He gives out decent proper long term lets too.. His name is Jack google long lets benidorm, but if you cant find him, PM me and I will happily give you his number. I got my house from him and I was delighted.


Hi Steve and thanks for the speedy reply, not sure how to send private messages but please feel free to send me and info you have, very grateful to you and thanks.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

The rules are you need to post at least 5 posting on the forums before you can send/receive private messages. Take a look at one or two other threads, and pass comments, once you done 5 (only 3 more to go) you can click on my name and see the option to send a message. Then I can reply with Jacks number. Sorry, its the rules of the forum! I can't put it on here publicly!
There are a number of agents in the area but I can highly recommend this guy!


----------



## Benidormtipster (Oct 3, 2010)

thanks Steve will do that now mate.


----------

